# How Long??



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Forum;
I was wondering in general how long it takes for a Cockapoo puppy to reach their full grown size? Someone recently told me that smaller dogs reach full grown height earlier than a larger breed. Phoebe is 5 months and is still fairly tiny....she has some growing to do !!!

Thanks,
Teresa


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

They grow the fasted in the first 6 months and will then grow slowly after that reaching their full height by 18 months. After that they will start to bulk up and gain weight with some muscle. I weighed Maggie every week when she was little. She would grow 1/4 to 1/2 inch every week until she was 5 1/2 months and 13 inches tall. From there she just crept up slowly until a year and a half and was 14 1/2 inches tall. Weight today is 17 lbs. 

The adult height will vary as to the parentage of the puppy. American Cocker or English Cocker; toy poodle or mini poodle. Miss Maggie is American Cocker Mom 14 inches/Mini Poodle Dad 15 inches.


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

Lindor said:


> They grow the fasted in the first 6 months and will then grow slowly after that reaching their full height by 18 months. After that they will start to bulk up and gain weight with some muscle. I weighed Maggie every week when she was little. She would grow 1/4 to 1/2 inch every week until she was 5 1/2 months and 13 inches tall. From there she just crept up slowly until a year and a half and was 14 1/2 inches tall. Weight today is 17 lbs.
> 
> The adult height will vary as to the parentage of the puppy. American Cocker or English Cocker; toy poodle or mini poodle. Miss Maggie is American Cocker Mom 14 inches/Mini Poodle Dad 15 inches.


Thank you so much Barb...Phoebe is American Cocker mom and mini Poodle dad also!! We have friends who both have Cockapoos a month younger than Phoebe and are significantly larger....I guess she's a slow grower! LOL

Thanks again.

Teresa


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Jasper and I were at the vet today and there was a man with his new 9 week-old cockapoo who was already significantly bigger than Jasper  He weighed in at 6.7 pounds and is 11 weeks and 3 days...I will be surprised if he is more than 20 pounds. Mom is an American Cocker and dad is a mini poodle.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

MHDDOG2016 said:


> Jasper and I were at the vet today and there was a man with his new 9 week-old cockapoo who was already significantly bigger than Jasper  He weighed in at 6.7 pounds and is 11 weeks and 3 days...I will be surprised if he is more than 20 pounds. Mom is an American Cocker and dad is a mini poodle.


At 12 weeks, Maggie was 6.2 pounds. She grew up to be the perfect size. Big enough to notice if she is underfoot. Small enough to scoop up out of harms way of a big dog.


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

Phoebe was at the vet yesterday. 5 months and 8.6 lbs. Vet says she is healthy, just probably going to be on the small side.


----------

